# Rücknahme der Registrierung von ca. 26.000 Dialern - VG Köln



## KatzenHai (6 April 2005)

Pressemitteilkung des Verwaltungsgerichts Köln:



> Pressemitteilungen des Verwaltungsgerichts Köln
> 
> Datum: 06. April 2005
> 
> ...


Spricht für sich.

Liebe mitlesende Verurteilte: Rechtsmittel geplant?


----------



## Der Jurist (6 April 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/58309



			
				Heise von der Presserklärung des VG ab_ schrieb:
			
		

> *Sperrung von rund 26.000 Dialern durch RegTP war rechtmäßig*
> 
> Das Verwaltungsgericht Köln hat die Rechtmäßigkeit der Sperrung von rund 26.000 Dialern durch die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (RegTP) bestätigt. Das Gericht wies die Klage eines Herstellers von Dialern ab, mit der dieser sich gegen die Rücknahme von Registrierungsbescheiden für seine Dialer gewandt hatte. Die Regulierungsbehörde hatte die Registrierungsbescheide zurückgenommen, nachdem sie aufgrund von Verbraucherbeschwerden festgestellt hatte, dass einzelne der von der klagenden Firma hergestellten Dialer in mehrfacher Hinsicht nicht den von der Regulierungsbehörde definierten Mindestanforderungen entsprachen und zum Beispiel keine so genannte "Wegsurfsperre" enthielten, die das Aufrufen kostenfreier Internetangebote unter Beibehaltung der über den Dialer hergestellten kostenpflichtigen Verbindung verhindert.
> 
> Die Regulierungsbehörde habe zutreffend festgestellt, dass die überprüften Dialer die erforderlichen Mindestvoraussetzungen nicht einhielten, entschieden die Kölner Richter. Die Behörde habe zudem aus den Fehlern der überprüften Dialer schließen dürfen, dass auch die übrigen registrierten Dialer der klagenden Firma fehlerhaft seien, da die Klägerin deren ordnungsgemäßes Funktionieren nicht ausreichend nachgewiesen habe. Eine Rücknahme der Registrierungsbescheide sei im Interesse des Verbraucherschutzes erforderlich. Gegen das Urteil kann die Klägerin nun einen Antrag auf Zulassung der Berufung beim Oberverwaltungsgericht in Münster stellen. (pmz/c't)


----------



## dvill (6 April 2005)

Ich vermute in dieser Meldung mal die wahren Hintergründe, warum die hochbeschäftigten Dialerunternehmer ihre wertvolle Arbeitszeit damit zubringen, mit inhaltsarmen Jammerpostings dieses Forum zu befüllen.

Solche Umtriebigkeiten gab es schon früher, auch in unmittelbarere zeitlicher Nähe zu vergleichbaren Erfolgsmeldungen der RegTP.

Insofern kann man das im doppelten Sinne als positiv werten.

Wenn diese Herrschaften in dieser Art Frustabbau betreiben, ist es ein Beleg, dass das Forum wirkt.

Zweitens stellen sie in der Zeit, in der sie hier lesen und schreiben, sonst nichts an.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Qoppa (6 April 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn diese Herrschaften in dieser Art Frustabbau betreiben, ist es ein Beleg, dass das Forum wirkt.


Ja, ja - und es scheint ihnen auch gar nicht klar zu sein, daß sie damit das Bild, das sich die Öffentlichkeit von dieser Branche macht, nachhaltig prägen ... Und das hat dann auch wiederum Folgen, wie die oben beschriebenen ....


----------



## dvill (6 April 2005)

Mal ein Beispiel für die zeitliche Abfolge (das sind natürlich alles nur Zufälligkeiten):

Meldung vom 27.10.03 -> Viel Zeit zum Posten vom 6.11.03 an.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (7 April 2005)

Das Forum wirkt in der genannten Form, ist zugleich aber auch ein Nutzungsindikator für diese Dienste. Die Autodialer-Fälle, die schließlich bei der RegTP aktenkundig wurden, fielen hier im Forum auf durch Geschädigtenberichte.

Natürlich schlagen nicht alle Meldungen hier auf, aber hinreichend viele, dass dieses Forum wie ein seismoskopisches Anzeige-Instrument arbeitet.

Dieses Instrument zeigt nun nur noch ganz wenig an. Es gibt kaum neue Geschädigtenberichte. Es wird ruhig um den Dialernepp.

1. Anzeichen:


> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 587.000 für malvorlagen. (0,21 Sekunden)


Die Müllbeschickung lässt nach, der Müllgehalt nimmt ab. Die Ergebnisliste war schon mal mehr als zehnmal so lang. Es scheint sich nicht mehr zu lohnen.

2. Anzeichen:

Die Malvorlagen-Angebote erscheinen noch im Osterlayout. Es scheint sich nicht mehr zu lohnen, die Layouts jahreszeitlich anzupassen. Die Osterbilder sind gemalt.

3. Anzeichen:

In allen Foren herrscht Ruh ...

4. Anzeichen:

Bekannte Anbieterseiten bei Google nehmen in der Anzahl beständig ab. In der Alexa-Statistik liegen einige Angebote seit Wochen bei null.

Es ist Licht am Ende des Tunnels ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## stieglitz (7 April 2005)

@dvill
Ich gebe Dir in diesen Punkten recht. Es gibt kaum noch neue Geschädigtenberichte. 
Im Forum selbst ist, ausser einiger endlosen Streitereien zwischen ein paar Stammusern und Dialeranbietern, kaum mehr etwas los.
Auch im Bereich Viren und Würmer kaum neue Hilferufe.
Das müssten doch die Betreiber auch anhand ihrer Besuchsstatistik nachweisen können?



			
				Devill schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist Licht am Ende des Tunnels ...


Und fast ein bisschen langweilig ...


----------



## sascha (7 April 2005)

> Das müssten doch die Betreiber auch anhand ihrer Besuchsstatistik nachweisen können?



Jo, bei DS gehen die Besucherzahlen seit einigen Monaten zurück. Waren es mal durchschnittlich 5000 bis 6000 am Tag (Höchstzahl war übrigens ein Tag im Mai 2002 mit 26.000 Visits), sinds jetzt "nur noch" um die 2500 Visits täglich - zzgl. Forum natürlich, das DS und CB ja gemeinsam betreiben. So langsam hat man wieder etwas Freizeit *freu*


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam hat man wieder etwas Freizeit


Ja, schade aber auch für manche kurzweilige Geschäftsidee, die sich mit der Schadenrückabwicklung im Rahmen des Kundenschutzes beschäftigt hatte.


----------



## andreas12587 (7 April 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Spricht für sich.
> 
> Liebe mitlesende Verurteilte: Rechtsmittel geplant?



Der Fall wurde sehr zeitnah von den Gerichten bearbeitet. Der eigentliche Vorgang ist aus 4/2004. Ob Rechtsmittel eingesetzt werden, entscheiden die Rechtsanwälte unserer Rechtsabteilung. Mehr dazu dann in der staatlichen Presse. 

MfG A.Richter

[email protected]: Holzweg. Ich poste im Frühling hier immer gerne etwas mehr.


----------



## Teleton (7 April 2005)

*Re: Rücknahme der Registrierung von ca. 26.000 Dialern - VG*



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fall wurde sehr zeitnah von den Gerichten bearbeitet. Der eigentliche Vorgang ist aus 4/2004. Ob Rechtsmittel eingesetzt werden, entscheiden die Rechtsanwälte unserer Rechtsabteilung.



Nichtmals ein Jahr beim Verwaltungsgericht ist doch superschnell. Ich dachte die arbeiten teilweise noch die Sachen aus dem letzten Jahrtausend ab.



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: Holzweg. Ich poste im Frühling hier immer gerne etwas mehr.


Liebeskummer ?

An Aktenzeichen zu Urteilen bzgl Mainpeandialern wäre ich immer noch interessiert.


----------



## KatzenHai (7 April 2005)

*Re: Rücknahme der Registrierung von ca. 26.000 Dialern - VG*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Nichtmals ein Jahr beim Verwaltungsgericht ist doch superschnell. Ich dachte die arbeiten teilweise noch die Sachen aus dem letzten Jahrtausend ab.


Tun sie.

Ich bekam neulich (mein Az /99, VG Köln-Az /01) Terminsladung zur ersten (!) mündlichen Verhandlung - auf Donnerstag, 4. Mai.

Mein Sekretariat rief an und fragte, ob wohl der Mittwoch, 4. Mai gemeint sei, da der Donnerstag Christi Himmelfahrt ist. 

Zum allseitigen Erstaunen wurde dann gemeinsam festgestellt, dass die 2006 meinten ...


----------



## DNA2 (7 April 2005)

5 Jahre bei Gericht, bis dass es los geht?

Und da sage noch mal einer "Vor Gericht *und auf hoher See* ..." - sooo lange ist man auf See nicht unterwegs, nirgendwohin.


----------



## Mindolluin (7 April 2005)

*Re: Rücknahme der Registrierung von ca. 26.000 Dialern - VG*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekam neulich (mein Az /99, VG Köln-Az /01) Terminsladung zur ersten (!) mündlichen Verhandlung - auf Donnerstag, 4. Mai.



Nicht zufällig 22 K, oder?

Gruß, Mindolluin


----------



## KatzenHai (7 April 2005)

Sorry, aus Verschwiegenheitsgründen ggü. Mandanten werde ich keine Antwort geben.

Ich bitte um Verständnis.


----------



## Counselor (7 April 2005)

DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> 5 Jahre bei Gericht, bis dass es los geht?


Kann ich bestätigen. Anfang 1995 beim VG Cottbus Klage wegen BAföG eingelegt. Verhandlungstermin (Erste Instanz) war im Jahr 2000. Danach Berufung durch die Gegenseite zum OVG Frankfurt / Oder. Berufungsurteil dann in 2003. Mein Pech war, dass BAföG Sachen bei der chronisch überlasteten Kammer für Baulandsachen waren.


----------



## DNA2 (7 April 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Anfang 1995 beim VG Cottbus Klage wegen BAföG eingelegt. (...) Berufungsurteil dann in 2003.


Da war das Bafög-Studium schon durch, nicht? Was für eine seltsame Welt ...


----------



## Counselor (7 April 2005)

DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> Da war das Bafög-Studium schon durch, nicht? Was für eine seltsame Welt ...


Es wird noch kurioser. Der Streit ging am Ende nur noch um des Kaisers Bart: Im Zeitpunkt der Berufung des Studentenwerks ging es um sage und schreibe 0,00 DM (€). Möglich war das, da das Studentenwerk das BAföG dem Grunde nach abgelehnt hatte. Hätte ich die Klage zurückgenommen, wäre ich auf den Kosten sitzen geblieben.


----------



## dvill (7 April 2005)

*Re: Rücknahme der Registrierung von ca. 26.000 Dialern - VG*



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> „Die Zeit der Kostenlos-Kultur geht zu Ende...."


Ist das jetzt schon echter Realismus?

Besser hätte ich das nicht sagen können, obwohl die kostenlosen Zugangstools eher unkultiviert waren.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (7 April 2005)

*Re: Rücknahme der Registrierung von ca. 26.000 Dialern - VG*



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> „Die Zeit der Kostenlos-Kultur geht zu Ende...."


"Illusion ist jederzeit schöner als die Wirklichkeit "
"Der Wunsch ist der Vater des Gedankens"
"Hoffen und Harren macht manchen zum Narren"

cp


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2005)

*Re: Rücknahme der Registrierung von ca. 26.000 Dialern - VG*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt wohl daher:
http://www.bitkom.org/Default_30744.aspx

LG Holgi


----------



## Captain Picard (7 April 2005)

genau das hatte ich im Sinn, auch wenn die Liste der "Präsiden"
http://www.bitkom.org/de/presse/24622.aspx
noch so prominent ist (immerhin ist schon einer  verschieden) 
dass heißt nach den Erfahrungen mit hochbezahlten Managern höchstens eins:
 dass reichlich Abfindungen fließen, wenns schief geht 
cp


----------



## dvill (7 April 2005)

*Re: Rücknahme der Registrierung von ca. 26.000 Dialern - VG*



			
				Holgi schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt wohl daher:
> http://www.bitkom.org/Default_30744.aspx


Dann ist es falsch zitiert und falsch verstanden. Dort heißt es:

"Die Zeit der Kostenlos-Kultur geht zu Ende, gleichzeitig steigt die Qualität der Angebote."

Es ist von Qualität die Rede. Da sind schon mal nicht Märchen und Malvorlagen gemeint, sondern Inhalte, die die Menschen sonst auch kaufen würden, z.B. Musik oder Filme.

Die gibt es aber nicht mit 100%-Werberbeteiligung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (8 April 2005)

*Re: Rücknahme der Registrierung von ca. 26.000 Dialern - VG*

Meinst Du z.b. sowas?

h**p://w*w.s......d*/index.php?searchstring=%2Bdigitale+%2Bfotos

Liebe Grüße
Doreen

_URL gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
modaction _


----------

